# RN



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I myself am a retired RN with experience in postpartum, pedi, cardiac and my favorite - school nursing for 12 years before retiring. I'm just curious as to how many knitting/crochet RN's there are on this forum!


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

Me I was nursing for 35 years before retiring I specialised in Orthopaedics the OBs/Gynae. I live in the UK


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

gypsie said:


> I myself am a retired RN with experience in postpartum, pedi, cardiac and my favorite - school nursing for 12 years before retiring. I'm just curious as to how many knitting/crochet RN's there are on this forum!


I think there was a thread about this before - last summer, which really took off as I expect this one will.

I am a retired RN/LactationConsultant. I was a nurse for 38 years and worked in cardiac and intensive care, and then maternity for the last 20. When I worked in L&D back in the early 90s it was such a small unit that after all the checks and cont. ed. etc the directior set up for us, if there weren't any mom in unit, we crafted [ this was night shift, mind you...] When we got to interview candidates we used to jokingly inquire what crafts they did...to see if they would be good fit to the staff! I finished several afghans during my time there!


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

[

I think there was a thread about this before - last summer, which really took off as I expect this one will.

I am a retired RN/LactationConsultant. When I worked in L&D back in the early 90s it was such a small unit that after all the checks and cont. ed etc the directior set up for us, if there weren't any mom in unit, we crafted [ this was night shift, mind you...] When we got to interview candidates we used to jokingly inquire what crafts they did...to see if they would be good fit to the staff! I finished several afghans during my time there![/quote]

How lucky were you to craft on duty if we were'nt busy we had to go to help those who were. It wouldn't have been allowed anyway


----------



## pam (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm not an RN, but an LVN- hospice.


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

[

I think there was a thread about this before - last summer, which really took off as I expect this one will.

I am a retired RN/LactationConsultant. When I worked in L&D back in the early 90s it was such a small unit that after all the checks and cont. ed etc the directior set up for us, if there weren't any mom in unit, we crafted [ this was night shift, mind you...] When we got to interview candidates we used to jokingly inquire what crafts they did...to see if they would be good fit to the staff! I finished several afghans during my time there![/quote]

Reply to Matyr
How lucky were you to craft on duty if we were'nt busy we had to go to help those who were. It wouldn't have been allowed anyway


----------



## Hollyrn (Sep 22, 2011)

I am an RN in geriatric psychiatry. I also worked in a nursing home for10.5 years. I have been a nurse for 17 years and knitting helps me relax.


----------



## sanell (Dec 19, 2011)

I am an RN working in home care at the Cleveland Clinic. Knitting is so relaxing to me and a great way to chill after work - a glass of wine along with it doesn't hurt either.
ellen


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

I am a retired RN after 30 plus years in health care. Spent 20 years in Intensive Care and the last 8 years of my RN career in residential hospice.


----------



## euroknit (Nov 30, 2011)

I also am a retired RN. This Sept. we will be celebrating our 60th. year since graduating. We still exchange knitting patterns, and remember the days of knitting for our children when they were small. I worked in the OR.,hospice, but mostly in VON (Victorian Order of Nurses), which was my real love. Yes, I am in my early 80's, but still knit, mainly for family and charities, and love it. Happy knitting everyone!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm a retired CRNA...loved life in the fast lane. Then I stopped to smell the roses.


----------



## Waterford Girl (Mar 10, 2012)

Here is another retired nurse. Worked in Ireland , New York and now retired. Have been knitting since I was 5. I have done a lot of Aran knitting. 
Happy knitting.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I AM!!! RN and CRRN (Certified Rehabilitation Registered Nurse). I started knitting hats on looms for my traumatic brain injury/brain tumor/brain surgery patients. Now I knit alot of different things on all kinds of needles etc. So much yarn! AND those out there knitting for oncology (cancer) patients and NICUs (babies), remember your Rehab facilities who have patients whose heads have been shaved due to injury, surgery, etc---and cancer!


----------



## ryansgrammy (Mar 12, 2012)

Retired Labor and Delivery RN for over 40 years....and I knit all the time. Last christmas I made 36 Christmas hats for the babies in our local hospital nursery.


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

I used to knit on night shift. I taught several colleagues and learned a lot from them too. I left nursing in the early 90s but still keep in touch with my old friends


----------



## Kristine W (Feb 25, 2011)

I am an RN also. Worked on Medical floor for several years after graduation, left to have my 2 kids, back to work on the Pediatric unit, then left there to work for my kids' pediatrician at his office. Retired from there over 20 years ago when my husband started his own business. Still have an active license, helped with local Pap-a-Thon at my son's request - he is now Chief Resident at next city over - concentrating in Family Practice. He loves delivering babies!
I also belong to a local Quilt Guild, and the proportion of nurses in that club is also high. Guess we all like doing something useful and working with our hands!


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Man wish I could knit at work! We'd get fired if we were reading the newspaper!


----------



## clerk99 (Jan 17, 2011)

I was a CNA for 25 years and hurt my back now have been working in the billing office of the same hospital for 12 years.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

I too am a retired RN, Specialties in Psychiatry, Emergency and Midwifery. Worked last as a Psychiatric assessment practitioner in Emergency. Night shift was my cup of tea...less politics...haha...but not much knitting there...too busy..but lots now.....my TURN!!!!


----------



## psychick (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi I'm still working as an RN at RPH in Perth. Love the work, as I only work 6 hours a day, when I request, as I'm an agency nurse.


----------



## NeomaDenise (Feb 1, 2012)

Another RN here! I have worked lots of various job titles (ER trauma, home care, DON at nursing home, med/surg x 21 years) currently working as a placement nurse.


----------



## Ohioknitter (Dec 12, 2011)

I retired from nursing last August...spent ths last 14 years
z of my career as a nurse practitioner in a federal prison. Retired life is the greatest.....haven't missed work for one day.


----------



## happygirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi all. I am an RN and work as a Case Manager for an insurance company. Have been a Case Manager for many years, and love it! Have been working for a long time. Enjoy knitting and am a very new quilter. But, with the long commute and work day, not much time and energy left for either. But, do try to knit a little every day. I know a lot of very talented nurses, who do beautiful work.


----------



## alpacarancher (Dec 4, 2011)

Another RN here. Used to work ER. Then got tired of holidays and weekends and went to consulting to physician practices. I still miss the work of the ER once in a while. Been knitting since my college days - that was nearly 40 years ago.


----------



## kia123 (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm also an RN. Mainly operating room, VNS, and ER. Retired now and back to knitting.


----------



## pgertz (Mar 1, 2012)

Another retired RN here. Worked Cardiac Surgery and Oncology for 15 years. Last 20 years were as CCM, certified case manager. I have been knitting since about age 7. Don't miss working at all, although I enjoyed it at the time.


----------



## knyghtmare (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm an RN as well. I work with another crafty RN on a team of geriatricians in New England. I have worked in home care, hospice, long term care, and am now a triage nurse at my current job


----------



## orthorn (Oct 8, 2011)

I am! RN for 38 years, have taught, years in ER, OR,ortho, presently I am in a free clinic-part time. Have been knitting since mom taught me-I was 9.


----------



## Janet2014 (Oct 17, 2011)

I am a retired RN. I started tn paediatrics (my favourite, but gut wrenching if we lost a patient) and then moved to the OR as it was almost always week days. We did have evening and weekend shifts but these were rare and usually quiet so we did knit on the job.LOL. We hid our knitting if anyone came in and never did get caught. We just had our 45th reunion ( really am I that old?). 
This thread reminded me that one year I knit a intarsia sweater for mt dad for Christmas. A lot of that work was done in the OR. My father was a big man and that sweater weighed a ton. He wore it for years.


----------



## Ina (May 8, 2011)

retired from nursing after 39 years- mostly ICU-now knit all the time


----------



## Schipperke (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm a retired RN. I worked mainly on night duty on surgical wards and then finished up as a Sister in a recovery unit of a very busy theatre complex. I hurt my back badly though and ended up taking early retirement. That was 16 years ago and I am still plagued by constant back and leg pain with numbness in my feet, but knitting, sewing and embroidery are my life now along with baking.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

I am an Lpn since 1981; in turn, I multitask you just can't take that out of nurses. So I have a lot of works in progress. Also, I typically am watching TV or reading while my fingers are knitting, or sewing.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Retired RN, worked in OBGyn early years. Stay at home Mom with 5 children for 10 years. Went back part time in ObGyn and when all chilren in school, worked full time. Did School nursing (high school level) which was challenging and rewarding. Did allergy work and ended career last 8 years setting up and running an allergy clinic for an ENT Doc. Have been retired for 19 years. Knitting was my way to relax/meditate/escape/pray/express my creative talents, in other words kept me sane in this insane world.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I am also a retired RN. I retired just 2.5 years ago on disability due to RSD. I guess God had other plans for me for now I knit whenever the pain is not too much! 
I have 35 years in Med/Surg, Peds, ICU/CCU,Geriatrics,with the last 3 years in Telemetry. 
I was getting my certifications in whatever I could(I'm also a CMSRN) and getting licenses in other states. My husband and I were going to do travel nursing, but I developed the RSD and had to go to Plan B....


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

In 1965 I began my adventure as a RN. I floated on 11-7 shift for 9 mo. until a med/surg unit opened. Then I was one of the first oncology nurses in the state of Michigan (outside of Detroit.) But my first love is geriatrics. 2nd is psych. As a DON for 12 years at a nursing home that also had VA psych patients was my cup of tea.

I experienced a lot of firsts- treatments that are common place now. 
Wow, do I have stories to tell after 45 years of nursing!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Me, Me, Me! 'cept I'm partially! (Not by my choice though)
:lol: NICU, Peds, NB Nursery, Education and Case Management. Oh yeah-Nursing home on weekends and some home care thrown in there too!


----------



## knittermimi (Feb 22, 2012)

You can add me, too! I am not officially retired but because of extreme fatigue related to a neuro-muscular problem (yet undiagnosed) I cannot work. My last RN employment was home health and I LOVED it! I am soooooo thankful that I can still knit!


----------



## hockeymom1014 (Mar 17, 2011)

I am an RN that works in Information Systems on the Clinical Information Team. I am the system administrator for our emergency rooms and Quality computer applications. My background is mainly critical care/Emergency Room with a few years of Investigational Drug Research and a semester of Clinical Instructor in as AD program. I am board certified in Nursing Informatics and am a true nursing geek...

Sometimes I will the bedside nursing but then again, there are days that I don't...

If I had the option to start over- would still chose to go into nursing


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I am a (for the moment) retired RN - 35 years in health care - still may work one day a week. Started in ophthalmology and then med-surg, oncology, dialysis, OB, Peds, nursing homes, utilization review and admitting nurse in ER as well as teaching a medical assistants class at our local college in Port Huron, MI. When I signed up to become a nurse, the administrator had the nerve to say that nurses weren't very creative. Boy, have we all proved her wrong!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I am a Senior Staff Nurse and I am due to retire at the end of this month (medical retirement) due to having Rheumatoid Athritis, Fibromyalgia, Under active thyroid, and vasculitis and I am so upset I am having to go. I have nursed for 40years starting at 17 in a psychiatric hospital and ending up being a pre-assessment nurse for patients undergoing surgery. I will miss my days as a nurse apart from my knitting it has been my life.


----------



## andyjmcc (Feb 26, 2012)

There are far more than we can count. I am too.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

gypsie said:


> I myself am a retired RN with experience in postpartum, pedi, cardiac and my favorite - school nursing for 12 years before retiring. I'm just curious as to how many knitting/crochet RN's there are on this forum!


I'm a retired RN with experience as the Head Nurse of a Dialysis Unit for 20 years. I retired about 18 years ago and took up watercolor as a professional artist for 15 years from which I retired 2 years ago; started knitting 4 years ago. I enjoy the knitting and thanks to KP have made a lot of knitting friends.


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

gypsie said:


> I myself am a retired RN with experience in postpartum, pedi, cardiac and my favorite - school nursing for 12 years before retiring. I'm just curious as to how many knitting/crochet RN's there are on this forum!


I am a retired RN also. I worked for 25 years in a NICU and those were the happiest days of my life. I have been retired for four years now but I miss my little ones. Have a good day


----------



## VeronicaK2P2 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes, me too.....many years of hard, gratifying work.
There are some experiences we probably all remember.
Hey, I have an idea: let's write a book of a collection of these experiences (not disclosing identifying info, of course). Any ideas for the title?


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Some -bad- titles ( LOL! )
"Patient's Threads: Tying It All Together."
"We Are The Nurses Who Say Knit!"
Knit Nurses 
"Nurses Needles: This Won't Hurt A Bit! : Nurses Knitting Is a Good Habit."
Actually ,
Im going to bed .....


----------



## Cyndynurse6 (Apr 15, 2012)

I have been lurking for awhile, but it is time to come out! I am an MSN, RN and teach nursing at a community college. I also knit to help relax.


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

Count me as one! Because I was mostly part time, I was floated everywhere. On retirement I was certified in ER, PACU, Cardiac, NICU. Before retiring I was a high school nurse during the school year and an agency nurse doing staff relieve in hospitals during the summers. Can't say that I minded all that experience. Knitting certainly kept me sane. I only knitted on the job on my breaks, was too busy when working.


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

I have been a RN since 1975. Have worked med-surg, ortho, ER, office, mangement, and high school nursing. Still have an active license but not working in nursing but in neuropsychology as a psychometrist dong testing. I taught myself to knit in HS and used to knit on some rare occasions on night shift. Knitting is the greatest occupation!!!!


----------



## cmarvil (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm an RN as well. I have been teaching for the last 10 years. Fairly new to knitting and self taught. This site has been invaulable to me!!


----------



## Susan Flanagan (Nov 26, 2011)

I am an RN working in a pediatric office. Knitting since a child.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

CRNA currently working doing anesthesia in a great free standing surgical center..hoping to retire in a year.


----------



## loving2rv (Oct 6, 2011)

Me too. Retired after 30+yrs mostly home and office nursing. Mostly self taught knitting. Youtube videos helped me improve alot. Attempting my first shawl.


----------



## slapshotma (Sep 14, 2011)

I am! OR and Med Surge!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Interesting topic since I'm an RN...Got my BS in 1964(yikes, nearly 48 yrs. ago!). MSN in 1971. Have worked as camp nurse, many years in nursing homes, taught in US & in Baghdad(16 yrs. in Baghdad), many years in home care(currently 3 nights/wk & can knit & crochet in down time), group homes for developmentally disabled, few yrs. in hospitals.

That's what so great about nursing. Lots of variety & job security. A psychiatrist who worked with us in the group homes said that a nurse can get a job as long as she's still breathing. LOL


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Me for one. Nearly 40 years of practice.The bulk of it in Critical care,Pediatrics and 15 years of International with the Red Cross.


----------



## haisookle (Apr 15, 2012)

I was a cardiac intensive nurse until retired on year 2006.
I learn my knitting when I was 6years old from my Mom.


----------



## Susan645 (Feb 24, 2011)

I am an RN....20 years Nurse Anesthetist, 19 years Certified Rehabilitation Nurse, 10 years vocational instructor.
Loving knitting since I retired to substituting.


----------



## Sully (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm also a now retired RN. Graduated from Toronto General Hospital in 1976. Have worked most areas from ICU to Rehab but mostly Medical Surgical. I have been knitting since childhood. It has always helped me relax while being creative.


----------



## emhk13 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nurse since 1977 mostly in critical care units. I learned to knit at 9 and crochet at 18.


----------



## ballsofyarn (Jan 16, 2012)

Another former Canadian RN. Did my ped. rotation at Toronto Sick Kids in 1954 then moved to California. My career covered 5 years in ER then the following 26 years in Medical office Administration and the last 11 years in my own wellness practice. Have been knitting since age 5 but never permitted "on duty." Happy to meet so many care givers all in one place. Perhaps a convention is in order?


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Let me ask this...are mom's n not nurses but not with the fancy title and pay? Cause if they are I am one. To all you that are nurses with the titles thanks for your help in healing. :thumbup:


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Sorry I am not an RN, but I care for my 88 year old mother.
I admire nurses, truly a wonderful profession. 

My Mom was an LPN, I have 2 cousins who are RNs too.

Hope there are some RNs here.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

no nurse, CNA for over 35 yrs. or there abouts. worked in Nursing homes, but i learn to knit when doing third shift private duty. just to stay awake.. i still have that sweater, i can't let it go and it was cheap yarn, but still looks great. somehow, i think, knitting and nursing go hand in hand..we all are working in stitches...LOLOL. oh, i'm to funny for my home made knit socks, pretty sure..


----------



## KatyJay (Mar 28, 2012)

I am currently a neonatal nurse practitioner-have been an RN for 40!!!years


----------



## grandmaonthemountain (Nov 5, 2011)

I am a retired RN worked in Public Health and Hospital, retired after working 14 years at GreenHaven a max. security prison. when I retired I started to knit again a sweater I had designed years ago. My daughter wanted me to write down the pattern for her. That is how I started writing the how to knitting books Aran Knitting for Beginners.


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Me too! About 33 years total, 29 as an RN. Have been in the OR for 27 years, and prior to that worked on the patient care units with general surgery and transplant patients. So envious of all you retired RNs here!


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Graduated from one of only 3 Associate programs in the US in 1962. Got my BSN in 1988. Worked in Med/Surg, L&D, offices of OBs & surgeons. Last 10 years did HIV medical research. Retire these last 10 years.


----------



## MsHeirloom (Mar 18, 2011)

I've been an RN for 44 years, however, I "retired" 16 years ago to start my own bridal sewing business- and knit whenever possible!


----------



## Tillyknits (Aug 31, 2011)

I am an OR nurse for 32 years. I've been an RN for 37. I've been lurking here for about a year and have learned a lot. We have to work an occaisional Saturday, to handle emergent and urgent cases (in addition to taking call). If I bring my knitting to work, it almost guarantees that we will be busy. If I don't have any project to work on, it will be slow. Now I keep a WIP in my locker and pull it out when I can, but this means it's a very slow WIP--lol.


----------



## SusanwiseWoman (Jan 30, 2012)

Me, too. Retired now with last 7 years in Case Management.


----------



## cymraes (Nov 17, 2011)

I am retired RN after 30+ years most of working in the OR. Trained and worked in the UK and then in the US. Been knitting since I was a child thanks to my mum for teaching me.


----------



## greymama (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm an RN, working in Long Term Care, Rehab, and Alzheimers. LOVED EVERY MINUTE! (Well, not every minute) Had to retire after 35 years due to disability, but I miss it so much. Didn't start knitting until retirement, but doing a lot now-you know-grandchildren!!


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Not a nurse but when hospitalized long term (nearly all of my 2nd pregnancy) my night nurse and I spent many hours knittting (best therapy I ever had) and she continued to share patterns by post long after I delivered (3 lb little girl)and and got to go spend the next couple of weeks in NICU at HSC. I still believe it was thanks to her that I was able to maintain this pregnanacy as the knitting and pleasant conversation was a big destressor and took my mind off the many complications. She has since passed but I still think of her often with a big smile.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

I am a RN with a Masters degree in maternal infant nursing who retired from hands on care 15 years ago for a consulting job. AM now 69 and still working at consulting out of the comfort of my own home. I am able to knit whenever I want doing the day if I need a break.

Nursing has been very good to me!!!


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

In my Tuesday group of about 12 knitters we have 2 RN's, both OR nurses one retired and 1 still working on call.


----------



## judymoles (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes, yet another RN. I am still working in the UK. Hope to retire next year. Have been nursing 34 + years. Mostly PACU and Theatres. Worked on night duty when my daughter was tiny, did manage to knit a bit then, currently hardly get time for a drink let alone crafting.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Not an RN, but LPN, for 30 years. I have done so many different areas of nursing, but my favorite and preference is geriatrics. I love the history of those patients and their attitudes in life. My first 6 years were in a VERY small rural hospital, in north central Kansas. I worked with some of the most knowledgeable RN's I have ever met. And they were so generous to share all their experience and knowledge with me, it helped this new LPN to have a fantastic foundation for a career that would carry me thru the next 20+ years. Happily, I am now taking a break, that I hope to be retirement. Loved nursing, but it has changed soooo much, not sure I would enjoy it much into the future.


----------



## china (Sep 18, 2011)

I too am an Rn ( Peads and ER).I couldn't wait for breaks on the night shifts to knit.Working on Peads was great as we always had different age groups and we could try our WIP's on for sizing.


----------



## Itsybitsyknitts (Jul 6, 2011)

i am an RN,started in Surgery then Midwifery.Emigrated to Canada then Labour and Delivery.After a back injury I went into disability management then Nurse education and family practice and now I am a Palliative Care manager.I love to knit and volunteer at 2 schools,teaching elementary children to knit and help my patients find comfort and relaxation with yarn,crocheting,knitting,weaving etc.love being an RN and love to knit.most nurses I know have some kind of interest in crafts.most of my co workers did counted cross stitch.I am also a bobbin lace maker and first saw it at work on nights.


----------



## Itsybitsyknitts (Jul 6, 2011)

Love this thread


----------



## Therese Ware (Mar 29, 2011)

I a retired CNAHHA. I did Hospise home care.And loved it. I did 7PM to 7AM. Holding on to their hands as they passed. It was humbling. Therese


----------



## Therna (Dec 5, 2011)

I am an RN in Maternal/Child. I teach child birth and breast feeding and do what every else comes handy. I have taught a lot of my co-workers to crochet and knit. It seems like they would just take off and jump into big and difficult projects I would run from , lol.


----------



## detra3566 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have been an RN for 32 years and have a 40+ year history of both knitting and crocheting. I can't begin to count the number of newborn hats, baby blankets, chemo hats, mittens, booties, etc. that I have created over the years. Almost all my gifts are handmade with a lot of love enclosed!!!!


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

RN, 30+ years, retired. Mostly psych nursing. I enjoy knitting, crocheting and I make heirloom mohair teddy bears. I've never knitted a teddy bear but it's on my to do list


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

What a career you've had, Virginia 42. Must have been exciting at times. What you say about a nurse having a job as long as she's breathing is true. When I worked for an agency, I could have worked 24/7 for 365 days a year if I wanted to. Needless to say I didn't. And that was just staff relief.


virginia42 said:


> Interesting topic since I'm an RN...Got my BS in 1964(yikes, nearly 48 yrs. ago!). MSN in 1971. Have worked as camp nurse, many years in nursing homes, taught in US & in Baghdad(16 yrs. in Baghdad), many years in home care(currently 3 nights/wk & can knit & crochet in down time), group homes for developmentally disabled, few yrs. in hospitals.
> 
> That's what so great about nursing. Lots of variety & job security. A psychiatrist who worked with us in the group homes said that a nurse can get a job as long as she's still breathing. LOL


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I just retired from nursing this month altho I've been on a medical LOA since last Sept. I was hoping I could go back but, apparently, the knees are shot! I was a nurse in the Burn Unit of a large local hospital & when that got to be too difficult physically, I switched to Psychiatry, which I loved. I have lots of time to knit now & I'm looking forward to many more years of knitting. I taught many nurses & patients to knit.


----------



## Diane1025 (Mar 11, 2012)

LPN student here in Connecticut. 54 years young and will graduate in June!! Can't wait, as this has been a lifelong dream finally coming to fruition. Also can't wait to have the time to start knitting again!! 

Cheers!
Diane


----------



## itip2 (Dec 2, 2011)

me too- knitted my way through training, after a shift. Knitting on duty would have gotten me kicked out


----------



## osterville (May 28, 2011)

Not an RN but i have been an LPN FOR 40 years. I worked at a local hospital for 4 yrs. after graduation. Stayed home to bring up 3 children and went back to nursing 21 yrs. ago. Started at a nursing home on a sub acute floor ,moved up to weekend supervisor then on to unit mngr. For the past year and a half i have been working at my local Hosp. with case mngrs. doing clinical screening for local nursing homes. Love my new job. I have been knitting on and off since i was 16 yrs. old and love to knit for children and grandchildren. Before i go to work in the am i have my coffee with kp


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

I retired early 2 years ago so that my husband and &I had more time to travel in our motorhome (and I have more time too knit 
I was the charge nurse and my knitting is the only thing that kept me sane.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Diane1025 said:


> LPN student here in Connecticut. 54 years young and will graduate in June!! Can't wait, as this has been a lifelong dream finally coming to fruition. Also can't wait to have the time to start knitting again!!
> 
> Cheers!
> Diane


Good for you, Diane! My first DON went to nursing school in her 50's. Started with LPN, then went on to RN, then got her Master's in her early 60's. She was a gem and I loved her. She taught my CNA and Med aide classes. She was awesome. Stayed on the job until she was in her late 70's early 80's, then passed. It was a very small rural hospital, but they couldn't have gotten along very well without Pearl Stephens. Good luck to you as you pursue your LPN. We need a lot more good LPN's. God bless.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm still a full time RN in a busy OR - and like sanell, I like my knitting and glass of wine to " unwind" at the end of an intense day. This past winter we did informal "knitting 101" classes for all the new nurses who wanted to learn knitting. There is someone on night shift who makes lots of slippers!


----------



## Diane1025 (Mar 11, 2012)

Novice Sandy said:


> Diane1025 said:
> 
> 
> > LPN student here in Connecticut. 54 years young and will graduate in June!! Can't wait, as this has been a lifelong dream finally coming to fruition. Also can't wait to have the time to start knitting again!!
> ...


Thanks so much, Novice Sandy. I'm so looking forward to being out in the working world as a nurse after being an Administrative Assistant my entire working life just about. Most hospitals in Connecticut no longer hire LPNs which is unfortunate. My goals is to work until my 70s if the bodyand mind holds up. I will not go on for an RN degree. Just tired of being a student right now and the prerequisites would be too demanding. Thanks for your words of encouragement.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

I am an RN who spent the last 12 1/2 years as Visiting Nurse. Before that, Med-Surg, Physician office. Short time in Dialysis, Cardiac ICU and cardiac stepdown. I 'retired' Feb 10 and now per diem in Wound Center. I knit, crochet, cross stitch, sew, garden. Hope to start quilting soon and wanting to learn hand applique and smocking!


----------



## Krissyb1 (Apr 19, 2011)

I am a retired (I think) RN and worked med/surg, cardiac interventional, research, and was a clinical instructor. I am also a CCRC (certified clinical research coordinator). I've been knitting for 12 years now and love it. In my Wednesday knitting group five out of 10 of us are RN's, and none of us knew each other before joining the group.


----------



## luckyginger (Mar 16, 2011)

Is anybody keeping track of all these responses? How many RNs are out there knitting away? Add me to the list! Have loved nursing and had so many wonderful experiences from float nurse, to ICU, to DON at nursing home to nurse consultant for genetics and newborn screening program. Started course work a year before I became divorced, finished by Associate Degree at 32 and nursing was a great provider for my boys and I over the years. Continued education with BSN and MSN (at 58). Is that crazy or what? Retired last year 2011 Dec 31 and have taught myself to knit. Now caring for my husband who has developed Alzheimers. Once a nurse always a nurse! Wouldn't have traded it for anything else. Now knitting keeps me sane!!!!!


----------



## 2sticksofwood (Oct 2, 2011)

Retired RN $$ years n the job specialities..ICU, ER, OR, Major Vascular, Kidney transplant, Open Heart, PACU loved every min. of it....but by 65 decided it was a young gals game and retired. Taught many a cohort to knit during our lunch breaks


----------



## 2sticksofwood (Oct 2, 2011)

Didn't mean to put dollar signs in thee!! Meant 44 years on the job LOL


----------



## knottydoll (Aug 17, 2011)

I am a retired SEN from the UK. That is one year less than an RN but 2 years more than an LPN here in Canada. Still young at 44 but have an autistic daughter and I am now a foster mum to special needs babies, so I am still nursing in a way!! Also have done my training as a Doula!


----------



## rilady (Feb 16, 2012)

I have been an RN for 46 yrs. Recently retired at age 66 after being laid off working as a telephonic case manager for an insurance company.. I have worked med-surg, orthopedics, post partum, and home care. Started knitting 6 yrs ago after a coworker decided to teach us how to knit during lunch break.. Have been hooked ever since.. I go to a free knit night weekly and the group consists mainly of school teachers and nurses.. Guess knitting is a wonderful way of relaxing for all.


----------



## knottydoll (Aug 17, 2011)

Meant to say I have been knitting or 30 years, with breaks for cross stitch. I enjoy both but love knitting socks now!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

This is my 50th year as an RN. Have worked in all areas of maternity nursing, have done some clinic nursing, some Med/Surg, some work in Patient Safety / Risk Mgt, and am currently working in Home Health (Visiting Nurse). Yes, the night shift - did hand sewing like one of my daughter's Prom dress. Garnered some interest from people looking in the Nursery window back when the nurseries in our hospital had windows to the outside and anyone could walk by and look at the babies - and us. One of my sons used to run, sometimes at night or very early in the morning, and would wave as he ran by, and other times the kids and their friends would stop by and wave to me on their way home from a party. We lived about a mile away and that hospital was right by the freeway off ramp on the way. The rule was that they had to call me to let me know they were home - husband would be sleeping.


----------



## tamara60 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have been a nurse for 40 years, 24 as an RN. Presently I am the director of Perioperative services at the hospital where I work. I love to knit, helps me to relax.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

immunurse said:


> Graduated from one of only 3 Associate programs in the US in 1962. Got my BSN in 1988. Worked in Med/Surg, L&D, offices of OBs & surgeons. Last 10 years did HIV medical research. Retire these last 10 years.


Long Beach City College, CA ; AA, '62. Actually had more than 3 programs in California at that time.


----------



## Cindy in AK (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm a family nurse practitioner. I have only worked in health care starting as a nurses aid in critical care. During graduate school took a temp position in Ambulatory Care. I loved the schedule! No holidays and no weekends, M-F 8-4:30 was heaven. I left there when I was Director of Ambulatory Women's Health to go to FNP school full time. I love seeing patients rather than sitting in meetings!
Amazing how many nurses knitters there are! Fun thread.


----------



## laurapreston2005 (Jun 12, 2011)

I am a retired RN with 30 years in ED nursing and 5 years of telephone triage. Knitting is my most favorite hobby!


----------



## orrn1951 (Jan 11, 2012)

I am currently a nurse manager of an inpatient acute care unit. I worked 30 of my 39 years as an OR nurse. I will earn my MSN in June at the ripe old age of 60. Knitting is my therapy as I am sure most of you would agree


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

Retired surgeon, spent down time between surgeries knitting. Knitted through medical school. Very helpful to keep the stress down. Shared my hobby with many work friends. Socks are still my favorate thing to knit.


----------



## caroltalbot (Apr 26, 2011)

Me too. Retired early 12months ago after 40 years nursing in the uk, but went back half time to the same job. Have specialised in cardio thoracic, renal and the last 15 years in infection prevention.
Mum taught me to knit and sew before she died when I was 15. She also taught me that I must have a go at everything, consequently, I am not phased by much now!!!!


----------



## jentonic (Jul 24, 2011)

I am a retired RN and trained in the early 60's when we were called SRN's. I eventually specialised in Heamatology and loved every minute of it. Then in my last 10yrs before retiring was the manager of a Nursing Agency. Happy days, all of them. I knitted all the way through my working life during breaks and on night duty but now have all the time in the world to knit and cross stitch and sew. Wonderful!!!


----------



## PGreene (Sep 1, 2011)

I hve been an RN since 1965. Started in San Francisco with med-surg. floor nursing and then found pediatrics. Worked in a few hospitals in the bay area and then moved to Oregon in 1978. Have done special care nursery, Icu, CCu and supervision. My last full time job was in mother-baby. I have always knitted. In fact, I wanted to bring my knitting on my honeymoon but my girlfriends would not let me!!!!!!! Now, in my "retirement" I work 3 days a month in eye surgery. Just can't let go!!! Every evening i knit as we watch TV and always knit on road trips. I love it!!!!


----------



## Ladymac (Oct 22, 2011)

I have been an RN for 35 yrs in Traverse City,Lansing Mi,Tallahasee Fl,Rome Ga and then back to Traverse City Mi. Most in Med surg. But for the past 22 yrs spent in Home Care.

I started knitting 4 yrs ago. Very relaxing past time.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Me too. My career was spent all over the map, so to say, but mostly critical care. The job I retired from was being an advice nurse in a Neurology department.


----------



## Ladymac (Oct 22, 2011)

I have been an RN for 35 yrs in Traverse City,Lansing Mi,Tallahasee Fl,Rome Ga and then back to Traverse City Mi. Most in Med surg. But for the past 22 yrs spent in Home Care.

I started knitting 4 yrs ago. Very relaxing past time.


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm was a LPN and EMT-P before I was disabled.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Me!!!! I did medical (respiratory) in hospital for 20years, then, when we moved upstate NY and there was no hospital nearby, I became an EMT-ALS...did that for 20+ years. Now, hospice volunteer


----------



## DottieH (Mar 2, 2012)

WOW!!! What a lot of work and teaching we have all done! Count me in too as a retired RN! I worked in med-surf,ER, I V Therapy, (which I loved), and lastly, utilization review/ case management ( no more weekends or holidays!!!).


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Count me in. Still have an active RN license but not working. Did dialysis, acute med-surg, office, visiting nurse, nursing home..

My daughter is a certified nurse midwife, single mom, and very busy. If there's down time I hope she's sleeping. But one day she'll ask me to teach her to knit because many of her colleagues, midwives and physicians, knit during down time.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> I'm a retired CRNA...loved life in the fast lane. Then I stopped to smell the roses.


I love your cats!! miss mine


----------



## ARknitter (May 23, 2011)

Hi! I retired from teaching nursing after 20 years. Loved the challenge of mentoring new students. Miss the students but not all the meetings and paperwork-lol. Since retiring, I have been able to return to knitting, crocheting, and sewing. I learn something every day through this forum. Thanks to all of you for your willingness to share.


----------



## defiantlady (Mar 6, 2012)

I have been an RN for 46 yrs...Most nursing was in the OR/Management...last 6 years I have been doing applications teaching for Philips Healthcare and their Cath Lab software product...I retired from that April, 2011 and hired back PRN for them in June 2011...I also do certification for mental health Insurance carriers and foster pups and injured pets for our local animal shelter...love to knit, crochet, cross stitch, and sew in my spare time...love this site and all the neat people it brings together...


----------



## jhunter (Jul 31, 2011)

I am a retired elementary school nurse(R.N.) here in the Lone Star State. I worked 22 years and loved it


----------



## skrl (Sep 28, 2011)

I also am an Reg N and my class will celebrate it's 50th anniversary this year! Hard to believe how quickly the years have passed! I will be 70 this spring and I now have to SLOOOOOW down the remaining years! Have too many knitting projects and need the time! (LOL)


----------



## grandma honey (Mar 2, 2011)

I also am a retired RN.I graduated in 1951,so you can guess how old I am.Our graduation class still gets together a couple times a year,which amazes people that we are still that close.Nursing has changed sooooo much-all computers.


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

I wish I could say I was retired but unfortunately I am still a practising ED nurse. I just completed my BSN and am currently taking my first class for MSN. Why? Figured since I am still working at 65 I might as well catch up! Keeps me young in mind and spirit I guess.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

2sticksofwood said:


> Didn't mean to put dollar signs in thee!! Meant 44 years on the job LOL


Because there certainly aren't $$ in nursing. LOL Though it a good living now. I remember back in the 80s when the grocery cashiers were paid about the same as an RN.

Anyway I'm enjoying this tread. though I need to get up and do something else today..


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

I am also a retired RN. I did hospital nursing, home health nursing, nursing home nursing, and ended up working for a large pharmaceutical company, where I worked in research. I must say, the most rewarding work for me was in research.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

I am a retired RN who graduated in 1968. Did all kinds of nursing but finished up as a supervisor in a long term care/rehab/subacute care facility. Met my husband while serving a stint as a USAF nurse during the Viet Nam era.


----------



## Littlenel (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm RN and trained in England we used to knit while working night shift-great way to stay awake. I remember a male nurse learning to knit -he decided if you "can't beat them, join them".


----------



## knitonepurlone (Mar 27, 2011)

Year 35 as an RN for me. Most of my time has been spent in the operating room. I have been a nurse educator in the OR for the last 15 years.


----------



## jbaumgart (Oct 7, 2011)

I, too am a happily retired RN after 42 years in the profession! When I was retired I was the DON at a skilled nursing facility and the last 20 years of my career were devoted to geriatric nursing.


----------



## Grankl (Sep 11, 2011)

I was a late bloomer but still have 30 years and keep on going. This working does really cut into my knitting time though . Lol


----------



## Grankl (Sep 11, 2011)

I was a late bloomer but still have 30 years and keep on going. This working does really cut into my knitting time though . Lol


----------



## jbaumgart (Oct 7, 2011)

Congratulations! I admire your initiative and ambition. Good luck to you on obtaining your MSN


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I am a retired RN. Worked in Illinois only, for 46 years.

Whenever a hubby died or was relocated, I went to the nearest medical facility and asked what kind of nurses they needed. 

Then I went home and studied up on that specialty. I didn't want to be the nurse without a clue.

I knit non-wool items. The homeless don't have facilities to give special care to woolens.

Happy knitting. Carolyn


----------



## upperslaughter (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm a retired pediatric nurse--38 years. I think the intensity of our profession requires a creative outlet.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Well, I am an LPN trying to transition to RN. I have been at it for so long! Some days I wonder why the heck I am doing it. I'm 53 and have so much on my plate. I work nights at a rural hospital, 12-16 hour shifts plus my knitting and my husband is a minister so I have many other resposibilities. My brain is mush so much of the time but just interested what you think...is it worth it to me at this point in my life? I wish I had more encouragement one way or the other. I have done med/surg for many years, Post partum (my favorite) , ER...everything.


----------



## feathersby (Apr 6, 2011)

44 years as an RN, 41 as CRNA! Planning to retire in June, and I can't wait!


----------



## kare50 (Oct 19, 2011)

Disabled Nurse here in North Central Arkansas


----------



## hijakes (May 24, 2011)

RN for 42 years, hold CEN and CRNI; mostly Emegency Department and Clinical Education-recently retired so MORE TIME TO KNIT AND CROCHET!!! and, of course, visit Knitting Paradise.......


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

I "burned out" physically and mentally after 20+ years of working on medical floors in a large city hospital. Back then the nurses did most of the heavy lifting so it really was physically taxing. Then I became an executive secretary for the next 30 years and I never took for granted having every weekend off! Even after 8 years of retirement I still find the weekends special.


----------



## texicanwife (Nov 1, 2011)

Retired in 1998 as a geriatric practitioner. I spent 13 years in geriatrics and 4 in med/surg.


----------



## lgalante (Aug 6, 2011)

I am an LPN (for 41 yrs) and have knit since I was a teenager. I find that most of the nurses I work with knit. It is great therapy and very calming after a crazy day at work.


----------



## LynneC (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm also a retired RN who is very new to knitting. Just this year. My experiences included Med-Surg, some Occupational Health, OR for 17 years, Health Facility Surveyor for state license, Medicare and Medicaid/Nursing Education for 17 years and lastly Performance Improvement for a stroke center.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Retired RN here in California. Worked in the hospital for 13 years in many areas, then transferred to the clinic associated with the hospital (wanted weekends and holidays off). Stayed 25 years and one day just decided I was done. Now I live the life of leasure and love it. I can knit the day or night away.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm a retired RN, with over 44 yrs experience...mostly pediatrics, although I've done my share of adult Med-Surg patients! I've worked in newborn and preemie nurseries, pediatric burns, as a pediatric state health consultant for the state health dept, and as a faculty member teaching fundamentals of nursing, pediatrics, pharmacology, dosage-calculations, and physical assessment to RN students at the community and university levels (all with lengthy clinical components, so always stayed at the patient bedside)...also got to help revise and update some pediatric textbooks with Donna Wong. Loved all of it!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Listen to your heart...that's the very best advice that I can offer. My very best wishes to you, whatever you decide!



hlynnknits said:


> Well, I am an LPN trying to transition to RN. I have been at it for so long! Some days I wonder why the heck I am doing it. I'm 53 and have so much on my plate. I work nights at a rural hospital, 12-16 hour shifts plus my knitting and my husband is a minister so I have many other resposibilities. My brain is mush so much of the time but just interested what you think...is it worth it to me at this point in my life? I wish I had more encouragement one way or the other. I have done med/surg for many years, Post partum (my favorite) , ER...everything.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

hlynnknits said:


> Well, I am an LPN trying to transition to RN. I have been at it for so long! Some days I wonder why the heck I am doing it. I'm 53 and have so much on my plate. I work nights at a rural hospital, 12-16 hour shifts plus my knitting and my husband is a minister so I have many other resposibilities. My brain is mush so much of the time but just interested what you think...is it worth it to me at this point in my life? I wish I had more encouragement one way or the other. I have done med/surg for many years, Post partum (my favorite) , ER...everything.


Wow! You are amazing. The one thing I found in small, rural hospitals was knowing everyone you worked with and the patients, their families, etc.! Sometimes a little TMI! I regret the many hospital years of working every other weekend and many holidays when my children were still young. Now? I wouldn't go back to the hospital for any money, and it's good money too! I got burned out from having other people dictate my life so much - mandatory overtime for one. We did have some ability to self-schedule for a few years, and I had enough seniority to make some good choices, but then I moved to a department where I had to go back to nights and, although I had specifically requested not to be scheduled for a particular night - mid week - I was scheduled anyway. (My biggest outlet then was painting and I painted with a group every Wednesday.) I decided that enough was enough and resigned. Had had a neck injury working and it was too much anyway. Pain and exhaustion mixed with a bit of anger don't make for good nursing - and I am a good nurse.


----------



## Wonkiestitches (Apr 14, 2012)

Not an RN but a long time in the medical field. Knitting, crochet, quilting, and embroidery have kept me from going nuts many a time over the years.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Grammy Toni said:


> hlynnknits said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I am an LPN trying to transition to RN. I have been at it for so long! Some days I wonder why the heck I am doing it. I'm 53 and have so much on my plate. I work nights at a rural hospital, 12-16 hour shifts plus my knitting and my husband is a minister so I have many other resposibilities. My brain is mush so much of the time but just interested what you think...is it worth it to me at this point in my life? I wish I had more encouragement one way or the other. I have done med/surg for many years, Post partum (my favorite) , ER...everything.
> ...


Oh, yah...I certainly hear you on mental and physical exhaustion, and hostile work environments ('cause that's what you had)!! Knitting is definitely good therapy!!!


----------



## KBEDRN (May 25, 2011)

What fun to read about other RNs and their knitting careers.
I graduated in 1956. I spent the last 30 yrs in ER(retired now, but I sure missed it at first). We had time for needlework in the early days, but later it became too busy to even think along those lines.
I am in sock mode now and am enjoying all the beautiful yarns and patterns that are available. Slouch hats for the granddaughters is next on my list.
Happy Knitting to us all!! Kathy B


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

hlynnknits said:


> Well, I am an LPN trying to transition to RN. I have been at it for so long! Some days I wonder why the heck I am doing it. I'm 53 and have so much on my plate. I work nights at a rural hospital, 12-16 hour shifts plus my knitting and my husband is a minister so I have many other resposibilities. My brain is mush so much of the time but just interested what you think...is it worth it to me at this point in my life? I wish I had more encouragement one way or the other. I have done med/surg for many years, Post partum (my favorite) , ER...everything.


I was 40 when I went back to school to get my BSN - 20 years after getting my AASNT . I feel like I know what you are going through. I know my husband thinks and says he was supportive, but he didn't really have time then to actually help much, and life was busy- 2 kids and a busy Lamaze practice. I remember it being very up and down while in school. It took me 6 years of very part time work to complete, but I have never regretted it. It made a lot of difference in my practice and what I went on to accomplish.

Also I remember appreciating that my life experience helped in almost all my classes! And it was funny to be one of the old ladies in class - I remember them as always getting the good grades when I was first going as a single 19 year old!

So hang in there. 'Keep your eyes on that prize' and try to remember what made you want it - it's probably still true!


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

I am a retired RN. Worked for 47 years. Retired 5 years ago. Did hospital work for 10 years in small towns where one did everything. Followed that with 5 years nursing home, then on to working for the county doing PH and home care for 18 years; was in administration for 11 of those 18 years. Got burned out; followed that with nursing home for about 5-6 years and ended up at the local clinic doing Coumadin dosing which was the easiest job I had every had & which I enjoyed the most. Norita


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

hlynnknits: I am not in the medical field but am an ordained pastor. I enrolled in seminary (in NJ) when I was 46 and loved every minute of class and studying for the five years it took to graduate (my husband had an overseas assignment in the middle of those years). I was already 58 when I was called to my first parish. Oh, my goodness, my friend! Please finish your studies and go on into your chosen field. When I was in the middle of the (well beloved) struggle to finish graduate school (and deal with some family problems) and thought I might not finish, someone said to me, "Well, the time will pass anyway, and what would you have at the end of it if you quit now?" I promise, the rewards will be well worth your continuing effort. Blessings on your and your work of preparation.


----------



## akann (Jun 27, 2011)

I am an RN 20+ years. Had to medically retire this year due to RA. I used to work ICU,ER,and Home Health. Miss it a lot.


----------



## Georgeanne (Apr 8, 2011)

Me...25 years practicing...now retired and knitting at 69 w/ arthritic hands...could never practice again as I drop things all the time! Georgeanne


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

I am torn because although I retired 4 yrs ago I have kept my RN license current. At the end of this month I am going to go inactive. I worked for 25 yrs, after spending the first 14 yrs of marriage raising our three sons. Now that was work! 
I worked in many areas but my favorite was the 8 yrs I spent in the E.D. We had a great team then and still occasionally get together.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow! I'm impressed with you all! I'm not a nurse, but have been an EMT, Shock Trauma Tech, Med Tech and care provider. My younger daughter is an LPN who is going to school now for her RN...she is a hospice nurse and administrator.
Sorry I probably shouldn't have posted, but I can't believe how much nursing care you all represent


----------



## LenaS (Jan 1, 2012)

I am a semiretired RN and knit alot of hats and mittens to sell. Also other things as I am moved to do them. I have been a nurse since 1960 and have never regretted my profession. I feel I was put in the right spot at the right time and God had a job for me Nd hopefully am doing it.


----------



## grandmachristie (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi I'm a semi-retired health visitor, only work 12hrs a week now, have worked for the NHS for 40years (a long time to work for the same 'firm'. Did a 3year stint on nights when the kids were wee when you were allowed to knit in the middle of the night if it was quiet.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

hlynnknits said:


> Well, I am an LPN trying to transition to RN. I have been at it for so long! Some days I wonder why the heck I am doing it. I'm 53 and have so much on my plate. I work nights at a rural hospital, 12-16 hour shifts plus my knitting and my husband is a minister so I have many other resposibilities. My brain is mush so much of the time but just interested what you think...is it worth it to me at this point in my life? I wish I had more encouragement one way or the other. I have done med/surg for many years, Post partum (my favorite) , ER...everything.


I'd say go for it if you have the energy. You will be richly repaid. My Associate Degree program was a 'career ladder' first graduated and took LPN boards, then year later took RN boards. I was 45 when I graduated. I worked FT and went to nursing school. I really wanted to go on for BSN, MSN, but burned out so badly and was working nights at the time and had 3 week schedule which included working every night of the week in that 3 week rotation, so I couldn't take classes. Now I'm semi-retired. Not really ready to give up nursoing, but the last few years in home care have been extremely stressful (new boss) and my husband needs some of my time. So......


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

Count me in! RN, previously geriatric & home care, elementary school nursing for the past 14 years.


----------



## GrannyJo (Nov 1, 2011)

Retired practice nurse from New Zealand. Loved my job.


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

2nd post.
Isn't it amazing to see the wealth of knowledge represented here! 

In 2nd grade, I had a dilema: to be a nurse or a teacher. My wise teacher said if you are a teacher, you can't nurse. But if you are a nurse, you can teach. My crisis was over! It was the best advice I've had. And it's been a joy to do both.

You can never take the nurse out of a nurse, can you?

Relax and Bee happy, everyone.


----------



## gaff (Feb 27, 2012)

I was a RN working 40 years last 16 for Procter&G amble traveling -knitted alot on planes guess you can't do that anymore


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Just settled down to read KP and saw the thread re: RNs. It has been an interesting read - I retired 2.5 years ago from working ICU for 33 years. Most of those years I spent working 12 hr night shifts. It was such a busy unit - no time to sneak in a little knitting. For me it was a great career, a ministry even, caring for the critically ill and comforting their families. When I retired, I never looked back, have no regrets and am very content in this time of my life. Great to see so many others nurses out there, RNs, LPNs, CNAs, et.al. - oh, and the surgeon also!


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

That's just it...the burn out! I can't seem to absorb all the material working that shift that I need to RN up. I am Certified in ACLS, BLS, NRP and of course just plain certifiable! LOL If I didn't have my knitting I would go crazy. One of the RNs I work with knits too so we are always in cahoots creating something. I guess I will make a firm decision soon. 20 years is a long time for me and then I was a CNA for about ten years before LPN. thanks for the talk. I really appreciate it!..Heidi


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

hlynnknits said:


> That's just it...the burn out! I can't seem to absorb all the material working that shift that I need to RN up. I am Certified in ACLS, BLS, NRP and of course just plain certifiable! LOL If I didn't have my knitting I would go crazy. One of the RNs I work with knits too so we are always in cahoots creating something. I guess I will make a firm decision soon. 20 years is a long time for me and then I was a CNA for about ten years before LPN. thanks for the talk. I really appreciate it!..Heidi


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

[

Wow! You are amazing. The one thing I found in small, rural hospitals was knowing everyone you worked with and the patients, their families, etc.! Sometimes a little TMI! I regret the many hospital years of working every other weekend and many holidays when my children were still young. Now? I wouldn't go back to the hospital for any money, and it's good money too! I got burned out from having other people dictate my life so much - mandatory overtime for one. We did have some ability to self-schedule for a few years, and I had enough seniority to make some good choices, but then I moved to a department where I had to go back to nights and, although I had specifically requested not to be scheduled for a particular night - mid week - I was scheduled anyway. (My biggest outlet then was painting and I painted with a group every Wednesday.) I decided that enough was enough and resigned. Had had a neck injury working and it was too much anyway. Pain and exhaustion mixed with a bit of anger don't make for good nursing - and I am a good nurse.[/quote]That's just it...the burn out! I can't seem to absorb all the material working that shift that I need to RN up. I am Certified in ACLS, BLS, NRP and of course just plain certifiable! LOL If I didn't have my knitting I would go crazy. One of the RNs I work with knits too so we are always in cahoots creating something. I guess I will make a firm decision soon. 20 years is a long time for me and then I was a CNA for about ten years before LPN. thanks for the talk. I really appreciate it!..Heidi


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

KnitterNatalie,
I still remember the textbooks by Whaley and Wong. It was the only text I couldn't read in bed, because it was so heavy! BTW, we had to read it all in the first two weeks of class, as we had copious amounts of supplemental reading during the semester. No slackers permitted in the nursing program! :lol:


----------



## Annielourn (Sep 21, 2011)

I am a recently retired critical care nurse. An RN with CCRN certification. I worked 32 of my total 48 years in ICU. I just retired this past January. Love to knit, quilt, crochet and read. They all are great stress relievers and I receive the joy of creating something also. I just bought yarn to make hats and wraps for the hospital nursery. Have seen some beautiful little hats here on the forum and they have inspired me. Kudos to all you nurses. You are very special people.


----------



## NyackGal (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm knittinggerinurse on ebay;I've been knitting since I was 18,am now 68(ouch...that's 50 years).I've been knitting longer than I've been a nurse(since 1965).Knitting relaxes me!


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

Here's another RN!


----------



## Rancin98 (Feb 15, 2012)

I was a CNA, then an LVN, and now an RN, worked all areas over the years and currently work home health/hospice.


----------



## margaret23 (Mar 19, 2011)

gypsie said:


> I myself am a retired RN with experience in postpartum, pedi, cardiac and my favorite - school nursing for 12 years before retiring. I'm just curious as to how many knitting/crochet RN's there are on this forum!


Hi From Vancouver--RN and Midwife from Scotland and worked in Vancouver for 40 years! Loved the night shift when we could do a bit of knitting!!


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

I have worked in the Operating Room my whole nursing career, graduated in 1967. I am retiring in August this year. I have been knitting for about 45 years as long as I have been a nurse. Looking forward to retirement..... PittyPat


----------



## patricia fiore (Aug 19, 2011)

Here is another retired RN. Actually an ACRN(Aids Certified Reg Nrs) Was in ICU and CCU for 25 years then went and did infectious diseases w/ emphasis on HIV and AIDS and worked in that field till retirement. Loved my job loved my patients retired only b/c i became physically unable to do the work due to peripheral neuropathies. Did not 'go gently into the night' . Never had a minute to sit and knit at work but am enjoying it now and have even taught my husband to knit, tho he's not retired yet. In just two months he has learned how to make hats for babies and adults, is working on a chevron scarf and a scarf with cables! he's loving it and he is so funny. he will ride his Harley to the LYS and come home with new project/yarns! What a trip he is and i'm loving watching/teaching him


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

Well I want to say it too.
I am a RN
I started working in health care as a CNA when I was 18yo.
Boy was that a wake up call, I didn't know all that stuff happened when you get old. And by stuff I mean stuff.
But I did that for many years and became an RN at 30yo.
I worked Med/Surg, Special Care Nursery, Psy, and then for a large Nationally known Health Care Provider in Urgc Care and then in the Nurse Treatment Room.
That's 36y. I'm currently retired.
Through all my Nursing Years I have been creative.
Doing one Art type activity after another.
Like many I'm sure Art comes in waves and the desire to do something new always looms.
Currently I knit, spin, dye roving, silk hankies, felt, crochet. 
I recently went on a Knitting Retreat with my Knitting Guild and plan a Spinning Retreat in July, a 2 day spinning course in May and have already made my resevations for next years Guild getaway.
If anyone has a chance go because there great.
And I want to thank all the nurses on this form, working, retired, or on disability.
I understand the knowledge needed, the constant learning and the taxing toll this "Art Form" takes on your body.
Bye, Robin


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I retired after 40 years of working in cancer care wards both childhood and adult and hospice nursing.


----------



## GramaC (Feb 20, 2012)

Hospice was my specialty, now retired but volunteer with Red Cross both for disasters, teaching, etc. Doesn't leave me as much time for knitting!


----------



## Farmor (May 20, 2011)

I'm also retired after 42 years (I can't believe it)! Nursing faculty for 33 of those. Miss it, but not enough to go back.


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

I've been a nurse for almost 14 years, most of it medical/surgical, but I switched to critical care about a year and a half ago. Our hospital is small, so I go to inpatient rehab or ob when the need arises.


----------



## Wiggling (Jan 21, 2011)

I am a working RN


----------



## Boston-ChiMom (Jul 13, 2011)

Me too! 40 years. Pediatrics, office, in home and Nursery and Post postpartum/Lactation. Lots of years of night shifts which in a small hospital meant craft work. When we changed from OB ward to Family Birthing we all made crosstitch pictures for the rooms and hallway. At Christmas the babies go home in red and white knitted hats and a red flannel sock. Lots of crafty nurses!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

I am amazed at how many of us are RN's!
Count me, too --- did many things but finished the last 10 years in IV Therapy. Retired in 1986.


----------



## estelamullen (Nov 28, 2011)

I am a retired RN from CT. I worked in Argentina for 20 years and 7 years in CT, USA as a post-partum Nurse. Then I managed my MD Husband's Medical Office for 16 years. My grandmother taught me to knit when I was 5, and in the 70' I got my first knitting machine. I knit every week for me and my family.


----------



## barbsch (Mar 9, 2012)

I was an RN for 25 years, especially fulfilled in hospice. All my spare time is spent reading this forum and knitting.


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

Diane1025 said:


> LPN student here in Connecticut. 54 years young and will graduate in June!! Can't wait, as this has been a lifelong dream finally coming to fruition. Also can't wait to have the time to start knitting again!!
> 
> Cheers!
> Diane


Wow! You inspire me! I'm currently a CNA but for many years I have dreamed of going back to school and getting my RN. Now I'm going to be 33 soon and I think I might be too old to start school again not to mention I don't even have any idea of where to start! I would need a loan or financial aid to even think about starting school and then there's the matter of the prerequisites.......oy!!


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I went back to school to become an RN at the age of 46 & it was the best decision I ever made. I did have a couple of "legs up" so to speak as I already had most of the prerequisites from already having been in college altho I hadn't graduated. Also, my former employer, who was leaving our state, paid for my entire nursing education including books, stethascopes, uniforms, even my nylon stockings & shoes! You won't find employers doing that today. There were many of us "older students" in our class. I'm 70 now & I just retired this month but, I keep thinking I might go back...........


knittingnewbie said:


> Diane1025 said:
> 
> 
> > LPN student here in Connecticut. 54 years young and will graduate in June!! Can't wait, as this has been a lifelong dream finally coming to fruition. Also can't wait to have the time to start knitting again!!
> ...


----------



## Iirishrn (Mar 18, 2011)

Me too!!!! I went into nursing at 37, started with Med/Surg for the first few years - to get grounded, did some agency work with Aids Pts. - moved on to Hospice - for the last 10 years of nursing worked as a telephone Advice Nurse, doing my three favorite things - stay up all night - talk on the phone - tell people what to do - loved it - many funny stories!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Been retired for 14 years. Spent 43 years in psych, med-surg, and a lot of prn work. My class mates and I have been running around together since 1952 and its great. We still go to lunch once a month. Loved, loved , loved nursing and love, love , love retirement.


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

Well count me in. I started out as a LPN, in 1966, then went back to school for my RN & BS. Worked Pediatrics in the hospital,then became nurse manager of 2 pediatric offices. Tried nursing home, OB-GYN, school nursing, but my true love is Pediatrics. Am now a retired RN.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

knitting newbie, you arent too old to go back to school. I graduated from a 3 year RN program in 1955 and when the last of my kids graduated from high school in 1981, I went to a university for my BSN--I was 48 then. So if thats what you want to do, do it. Being a CNA would be a big advantage clinicallly.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

I love to hear that folks move up to RN status. Many more advantages exist for RN's and they are better prepared to wear many different hats. Being an RN was great for me for working but I had a son in long term care for 18 years and found so much neglect and abuse there. PLease don't get angry with me when I say that. That was my experience and it can't be changed.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Valkyrie said:


> KnitterNatalie,
> I still remember the textbooks by Whaley and Wong. It was the only text I couldn't read in bed, because it was so heavy! BTW, we had to read it all in the first two weeks of class, as we had copious amounts of supplemental reading during the semester. No slackers permitted in the nursing program! :lol:


Oh I still have mine. It actually fell apart when it hit the floor once, so I ended up having two volumes!


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

dotcarp2000 said:


> I love to hear that folks move up to RN status. Many more advantages exist for RN's and they are better prepared to wear many different hats. Being an RN was great for me for working but I had a son in long term care for 18 years and found so much neglect and abuse there. PLease don't get angry with me when I say that. That was my experience and it can't be changed.


I am so sorry to hear about your son. Unfortunately there is so much of that ugliness that goes on all over today. When I first got out of nursing school I worked in a large nursing home for three months. It was totally out of control and understaffed. I couldn't stand it because I was always afraid of making med errors because none of the residents had any identification and no one cared and no one was willing to help me. (Nurse eating her young) I believe. I hope your son had some happiness and comfort in his life. God bless you!


----------



## JudieT (Apr 15, 2012)

I am RN not retired yet nor anytime soon since my daughter is a freshman in college.I have been working in Home Health for last 20 yrs. I love to knit,I am knitting 2 socks on 2 circular needles right now.


----------



## wanda.jelus (Dec 31, 2011)

I am an RN and presently teach nursing. I also work in PACU. I find knitting very relaxing following a hectic day.


----------



## Cronana (Sep 15, 2011)

I crochet all the time,never learned to knit.
My Great Grangmother taught mr to crochet before I started to school. She only had one hook, so she made me a hook from a tree branch.
I retiredin 2007 after 32 years ofnursing because my husband became ill and needed me home with him.


----------



## dodit (Jul 24, 2011)

I am a New York retired nurse of 55yrs. Worked in most 'fields' enjoyed teaching in a BOCES Practical Nurse program for 13 yrs. most of all positions,kept my bedside patient skills in tact while teaching, both of which I loved! Crochet and knitting have been a big part of my life. Now assist in two prayer shawl ministries.


----------



## nellie47 (Nov 27, 2011)

I am an R.N. who retired last year after being a pediatric nurse for 45 yrs. 25 in a hospital and the rest in 2 different pediatrician offices. Knitting,cross stitch and quilting have always been a destressor for me.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Retired after 35 years and loving every minute of it. spent most of my time on Peds and then Ob-Gyn.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

My son was assaulted as he was ready to grad from college. He lived for 22years and 8 months and never responded. There was no joy for him. He died 4 years ago. Our nursing home experience was bad. I was there with him every day and was his voice. So a lot of stuff was avoided for him because of me but he still experienced a lot of unnecessary stuff. So many places use the excuse of not enough staff, too much paper work, too many patients etc. BUT the nursing care is always only as good the Director of Nursing makes it. She's the one who has to direct the supervision, management, teaching of personnel,AND get rid of the bad personnel. It takes an aggressive DON to get good results.


----------



## Itsybitsyknitts (Jul 6, 2011)

Heidi,I believe that you will know what to do.If you want something badly enough you will find a way,if not then their will always be barriers.I am48 and going back to school,there have always been barriers but now it feels right.Just be happy


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Itsybitsyknitts said:


> Heidi,I believe that you will know what to do.If you want something badly enough you will find a way,if not then their will always be barriers.I am48 and going back to school,there have always been barriers but now it feels right.Just be happy


Oh, thank you for the encouragement. Nursing has always been in my soul. I tried going back to school twice for my BSN but we ended up moving each time. My husband is a minister so we never know when we are going to have to move somewhere else. I am so glad to be a memeber of this site. It's people like you that make all the difference in my days!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I applaud all of you that are in or have been in the nursing field. I have always found them to be a great bunch of people. I spent several months in the hospital in 2010 after breast cancer, due to infections and more surgeries and I don't know how to express my gratitude. I did tell each one how much I appreciated them.
Great Nurses :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bkworm8it (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm a soon to be RN, hope that counts  I'm in my 5th qtr as an RN student and start my preceptorship in the summer. I still haven't decided where I'm interested in working. There are so many options, which is one reason I decided to go into nursing.


----------



## netcst (Sep 26, 2011)

Currently working as Occ Health Nurse after 30 yrs on/off surgical nurse. I also work night shift and get to knit on breaks.


----------



## andreah (Apr 27, 2011)

I retired after 45 years as an RN mostly in offices (Pediatric)and a non profit Neighborhood Health where I felt most fulfilled. The last 6 years were in schools as a Health 
Treatment Nurse caring for handicapped students. 
When I retired I picked up knitting again my old eyes not being able to see counted cross stitch any longer and I have been very happy with my decision.
KP is very informative and helpful for a renewed knitter. If I can't find the answer on my own there is always someone on line that has the answer, whether I ask it or someone else has.
Nice to talk with you.


----------



## magthecat (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm an Surgery Rn, but will be going back to my OB/GYN/LD/NURSERY unit in 2 wks, working nights. I miss knitting for the wee babes , there's just no time with the day QUEENS!!! , just kidding you guys,I'll love and miss ya'll. I'm just ready to cut back on hours and go into semi-retirement.


----------



## jbaumgart (Oct 7, 2011)

If you are looking to advance to a leadership/manager position then continue with your studies toward your RN. If, however you want to maintain your bedside contact with the patients, stay as your are..a very valuable LPN. Also, keep in mind that the push is on for RNs to also have a BSN so that will be additional years of study and that, too will prepare you for management not bedside nursing. Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## MDiane (Mar 26, 2012)

I am a retired ARNP in pediatrics. I had the pediatric clinic in a group of family practitioners. It was a challenge and I loved it!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Count me in: L&D, Research, Emergency room. OR, surgical floors. home nursing etc. Marlark Marge


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

I was so busy finishing my knitting project today that I just decided to stop and read KP at 2:44 am.

I will probably be the last on this thread for today to be counted. I am also a retired RN BSN CCM. I had been a Case Mgr. in an acute hospital for 23 years.

Am loving retirement and knitting. Thanx KP for a great forum.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

dotcarp2000 said:


> I love to hear that folks move up to RN status. Many more advantages exist for RN's and they are better prepared to wear many different hats. Being an RN was great for me for working but I had a son in long term care for 18 years and found so much neglect and abuse there. PLease don't get angry with me when I say that. That was my experience and it can't be changed.


1 year ago my MIL had to go to a nursing home. We were unhappy with her care. We brought her home to my FIL's home and I went every day and helped care for her. My older daughter helped me. We lost her on Valentine's Day. I am not sure what the problem is in nursing homes. I wonder if the worst is that the owners are doing it for money and not for people. And they try to have too many patients, I think. As you say I am not wanting to make anyone angry, but it is what it is. I think if it was up to the nurses it would be very different. But I have seen some wonderful places.


----------



## VeronicaK2P2 (Jan 31, 2011)

vpatt said:


> dotcarp2000 said:
> 
> 
> > I love to hear that folks move up to RN status. Many more advantages exist for RN's and they are better prepared to wear many different hats. Being an RN was great for me for working but I had a son in long term care for 18 years and found so much neglect and abuse there. PLease don't get angry with me when I say that. That was my experience and it can't be changed.
> ...


I knew a nurse who owned and ran a 6-patient nursing home in a house she converted for her use. She hired, trained, and supervised everyone. Those patients had the best of care.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Kathyretired said:


> vpatt said:
> 
> 
> > dotcarp2000 said:
> ...


Sounds wonderful!


----------



## hello from maryland (Dec 26, 2011)

Another retired RN here! I worked nights 20 plus years & yes I was able to get some crocheting done on slow nights. I started knitting after I retired because I needed a challenge and boy did I get one but I love it too.


----------



## dusty414 (Jul 23, 2011)

Another retired RN, spent 44 yrs in Med/Surg, ICU/CCU and the last 18 yrs in long term care, putting my psych training to good use. Grad of 58, Stratford, ON. Ca. Enjoyed every facet of the field and all the wonderful folks whom I met patients and staff.
We used to be able to knit on night shift when not busy and the the carts were all topped ready for a code, etc. But then that changed and we had to start studying to keep our degree up to date and show what it was we were studying to maintain our registration. Most things the gals took weren't all that relavant to Nursing, Crazy , eh?? but it kept the powers that be, happy.
Still knitting and crocheting for charity and friends, Love the joy of creating something from string and receiver's expression when they open the gift. God bless us everyone!!! Dusty 414


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

dotcarp2000 said:


> I love to hear that folks move up to RN status. Many more advantages exist for RN's and they are better prepared to wear many different hats. Being an RN was great for me for working but I had a son in long term care for 18 years and found so much neglect and abuse there. PLease don't get angry with me when I say that. That was my experience and it can't be changed.


I'm so sorry you had a negative experience. Unfortunately, we all know that there are institutions out there that could use some (or even a lot) improvement. That's the beauty of being a nurse... we can instantly make positive changes with the care we give and insight we share. The best compliment that can be extended to a long term care facility is- would you place your loved ones there? Thankfully, the one I worked at for a couple of years is answerable with a capitalized YES! There are some fabulous facilities out there, thanks to the hard work of some really great professionals. However, one bad experience or sub par facility can certainly taint the field for all.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

hlynnknits said:


> Itsybitsyknitts said:
> 
> 
> > Heidi,I believe that you will know what to do.If you want something badly enough you will find a way,if not then their will always be barriers.I am48 and going back to school,there have always been barriers but now it feels right.Just be happy
> ...


Heidi, I sent you a PM.


----------



## fdie1973 (Jun 14, 2011)

I am not a RN...yet!!!! I am currently in school right now and the old age of 41. After all these years I am finally doing something I want to do for myself....I am going back to school!

Diana


----------



## grandmaonthemountain (Nov 5, 2011)

kathyretired, if you decide to write your book let me know we all have a few good stories to tell


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have been an RN for 16 years. Currently work at local hospital on Med/Surg floor. However, I often float to the Psych floors ( adult and geri), ER and ICU. I also do school nursing per diem and I have done Rehab Nursing in the past. Knitting and crocheting is my stress reliever!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Kathy retired--just what you said about a friend who owned, operated, and managed her own personal care home is what I have said about long term care facilities--the Director of Nursing is the one responsible for directing the care of the patients. If she doesnt do it, it wont be done and care will not be good. So many RN's in LTC want to be boss and the only time they can really be boss is not sitting at the desk but managing, supervising, observing, assessing the patient--not the desk.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

jbaumgart said:


> If you are looking to advance to a leadership/manager position then continue with your studies toward your RN. If, however you want to maintain your bedside contact with the patients, stay as your are..a very valuable LPN. Also, keep in mind that the push is on for RNs to also have a BSN so that will be additional years of study and that, too will prepare you for management not bedside nursing. Good luck in whatever you decide.


There are options for those who want to advance but remain in patient care! Nurse practitioners can have a wonderful career, I had a family nurse practitioner degree and a certification in lactation consultanting and was able to use that very effectively in a hospital based practice working with patients and staff and teaching classes, to patients, nurses and physician house staff. When i first started i modeled my practice on a very workable plan established by the Stoma and skin care nurse, she had a comprehensive practice working on the unit and her own outpatient clinic for patients. Nurse practitioners are providing care in many unique settings.

Also I think that educated management and leadership is important to support the bedside nurse. I had some great managers at my last 3 hospitals. Education is never wasted, BSN programs and continuing education offerings are very useable for the bedside nurse.


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

This thread (?) is ripe for a social-studies person to do a project on nurses and how they survive their stressful occupation. Love of one's calling is wonderful, but people still can and do become too exhausted to continue. I have a theory on why many RNs knit and crochet: It is because it is the very opposite of their work. They can sit quietly at home or in some other peaceful place; they can sit still whereas bedside and other forms of nursing require moving around and being on one's feet; the workplace is usually full of bustle, noise, and PA announcements; handwork is not scheduled like doctors' visits, patients' meals, and medicine times; one has choices with handwork that hospital work does not allow; with knitting and crocheting, there are no breathless emergencies or sudden need for quick action, as is common in hospitals, nursing homes, and even schools; and so on. Engaging in leisure time in something that is the exact opposite of a stressful job is bound to be restful and life-enhancing.


----------



## cydrn (Dec 13, 2011)

I have been school nursing for around 15 years and hope to continue for another 11 til I retire..... Just started knitting last year!!
Nurse Cindy


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Itsybitsyknitts said:


> Love this thread


Agreed. I am not a nurse, but a retired high School Biology/ Human Anatomy and Physiology teacher, who had the pleasure of teaching many future nurses over the years. I admire what you all do/have done through such a caring profession. (admittedly prejudiced as my sister is a nurse, but she is not a knitter!)
Knit on. :thumbup:


----------



## Ihilani (Jul 23, 2011)

I am an oncology nurse and will be working for many years to come. I always have my knitting with me so when I do get a break I can decompress with a bit of knitting.


gypsie said:


> I myself am a retired RN with experience in postpartum, pedi, cardiac and my favorite - school nursing for 12 years before retiring. I'm just curious as to how many knitting/crochet RN's there are on this forum!


----------



## grandmasue3 (Apr 13, 2012)

I am a LPN at a nursing home. When we have an ocassional free min. at work I will pick up my knitting to try to relax my brain for a min. Most of the CNAs that work there on third shift crochet, but for some reason I can't quie get the knack of crocheting.


----------



## Doxie Mama (Feb 12, 2012)

Me too...Although I didn't knit when I started nursing, but have crocheted for nearly 60 years. I was an occupational nurse the first 10 years, then Dr.'s office for a yr half before diving into geriatric nursing for the last 20 years of my career. It wasn't until after retirement that I was able to sit down long enough to teach myself to knit. This site is a lifesaver, only wish I could have started years ago. But if you could see my "stash", you'd think I had been knitting forever!


----------



## Pattilam (Mar 21, 2012)

Greetings! I was on a cardiac step-down unit for 3 years, then in Home Health for 13 years! Loved it!


----------



## lgalante (Aug 6, 2011)

I worked at a nursing home for 13 yrs 3-11.. I always had my knitting with me.. it kept me sane


----------



## Pattilam (Mar 21, 2012)

I would knit in the car on my lunch break. I learned to knit gloves that way -- the kind that knit from fingertip to cuff, length-wise on the hand. Now I've done some that go around too. I kind of miss nursing, but I love being retired!


----------



## 8169 (Feb 22, 2011)

I was a CNA for 40 years. Am now retired and enjoying every day to the fullest. U worked in Hospitals, and nursing homes all those years and enjoyed being with all types of people and Nationalities.


----------



## orrn1951 (Jan 11, 2012)

You are my kind of girl! 60 + and in grad school- me 
!! Old age and treachery will overcome youth and skill!
Knit on, my friend.


----------



## orrn1951 (Jan 11, 2012)

You go, girl! Second career nurses bring maturity and critical thinking that is so valuable. I have been an RN for 39 years and will finish my MSN in June. Keep the faith!


----------



## orrn1951 (Jan 11, 2012)

Are you seriously doing a study? Count me in!


----------



## KathySue (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm a CRNA just like my Dad. My Mom was a nurse in WW11 and 3 sisters are RN's. I am the only one that can knit since Mom sent me down the the LYS in 7th grade to get free lessons if you bought the stores yarn for your project. We have in-house call so I always bring my knitting during my rotation as you never know how busy?? and hate idle hands.


----------



## Gidget'smom (Jul 31, 2011)

RN Operating Room out of school, then Labor and Delivery. Did Pediatrics for a good long while. Needed a change recently, so transferred into my hospital's Urgent Care Center, and am now learning a new type of nursing. I can't wait to retire. I am 51.


----------



## Itsybitsyknitts (Jul 6, 2011)

I love the site too.I live in Canada and all my family is in England,so I find chatting here with like minded people so nice.I have not found a knitter that I don't like.I only have a few friends that knit though.


----------



## theresa141 (Mar 12, 2011)

Not an RN, but LPN, for past 39 years. I've worked in many different areas of nursing and been everything from a staff nurse in a nursing home to a regional consultant for an assisted living organization. Worked in home care, long term care, hospital NICU, and physician offices before winding up in hospice care. Currently I am working for a very large hospice and love it. I work per diem and plan on winding down my career in the near future (hopefully, if all goes according to plan). I've been knitting since my grandmother taught me at age 11. It's my "therapy". lol


----------



## Coots (May 6, 2011)

RN 20 years. Home care and hospice.


----------



## pasts8580 (Jul 10, 2011)

RN for 34 yrs now, past 18 years have been in the Emergency Department. I have been knitting and crocheting since about age 10 and still love it.


----------



## Sharynreed (Nov 29, 2011)

I, too, am a retired Nurse. Had to retire D/T Spinal Nerve problem that caused neuropathy in 2/3's of my body. They said I would never knit again. I said sure, and promptly call it therapy. Boy did I prove them wrong! One thing I have noticed about nurses and crafters is our ability to adapt to just about any situation. Sorry to be so long winded, have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## dannp (May 19, 2011)

Acute psych. 20 yrs. Retired at 62 but kept working untill 69. still miss my patients.


----------



## dannp (May 19, 2011)

conig said:


> In 1965 I began my adventure as a RN. I floated on 11-7 shift for 9 mo. until a med/surg unit opened. Then I was one of the first oncology nurses in the state of Michigan (outside of Detroit.) But my first love is geriatrics. 2nd is psych. As a DON for 12 years at a nursing home that also had VA psych patients was my cup of tea.
> 
> I experienced a lot of firsts- treatments that are common place now.
> wow I worked VA Psych. I would believe all your stories.It was a great experience.


----------



## cheyenne620 (Apr 17, 2012)

I am a disabled RN who did mostly geriatric nursing for 25 years. I am no longer able to work, because of my lower back problems. Lifting to many patients over 25 years.


----------



## wanda.jelus (Dec 31, 2011)

Boy, do I understand! At our hospital we have a "Lift Team!" These are young men who are taught proper lifting technique who come to help lift, turn, move patients. They must pass rigorous physical exams and are followed closely to prevent injuries. Nice, huh?


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

wanda.jelus said:


> Boy, do I understand! At our hospital we have a "Lift Team!" These are young men who are taught proper lifting technique who come to help lift, turn, move patients. They must pass rigorous physical exams and are followed closely to prevent injuries. Nice, huh?


Good luck at the hospital keeping them. I've seen lift teams come and go. Somewhere the costs of employing them must outweigh the costs of nurses injuries. In most places one begins to feel nurses are expendable because once you are injured and have to go out for awhile, it seems to be out of sight, out of mind and you now become a burden to the hospital. We had 16 nurses out with injuries at one time in a department I worked in 15 years ago. We were not treated well, even though our injuries were mostly due to the working conditions of moving morbidly obese women with epidurals; lifting the bottoms of LDR beds off for deliveries; opening fire proof doors with large (pretty) doorknobs several times a day; and dealing with other issues in a brand new facility where we had an average at the time of close to 850 deliveries a month.


----------



## Syretta (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm one also. After 32 years I have become disabled and am no longer able to do what I have loved for so many years. Knitting has now taken over.


----------



## wanda.jelus (Dec 31, 2011)

quote=wanda.jelus]Boy, do I understand! At our hospital we have a "Lift Team!" These are young men who are taught proper lifting technique who come to help lift, turn, move patients. They must pass rigorous physical exams and are followed closely to prevent injuries. Nice, huh?[/quote]

Good luck at the hospital keeping them. I've seen lift teams come and go. Somewhere the costs of employing them must outweigh the costs of nurses injuries. In most places one begins to feel nurses are expendable because once you are injured and have to go out for awhile, it seems to be out of sight, out of mind and you now become a burden to the hospital. We had 16 nurses out with injuries at one time in a department I worked in 15 years ago. We were not treated well, even though our injuries were mostly due to the working conditions of moving morbidly obese women with epidurals; lifting the bottoms of LDR beds off for deliveries; opening fire proof doors with large (pretty) doorknobs several times a day; and dealing with other issues in a brand new facility where we had an average at the time of close to 850 deliveries a month.[/quote]

It sounds like you were working at the wrong institution. Our hospital supports nurses and realizes that we are the ones who make a difference in patient outcomes. We have had the lift team for years, and there has been NO movement to get rid of them. We are included on the leadership team making decisions that affect our work environment and load. And, no, we are not unionized - just a good administration with strong, well-educated, professional nurses!


----------



## ryansgrammy (Mar 12, 2012)

Me....Labor and Delivery for 40 years!!!


----------



## dusty414 (Jul 23, 2011)

You hit the nail on the head and that goes for hospitals too. We have too many chiefs anymore and not enough indians with the know how of hands on nursing. It has become a lost art, that brought more comfort than most of the technology we apply today. Anxiety causes more problems than physical pain, and in my opinion is sadly lacking in the way it is handled, a back rub. straightening the sheets under a tender butt or just rubbing their feet, can do wonders along with a listening ear to their concerns. Getting them relaxed is half the battle won.
Take care and God bless dusty 414


----------



## hbouchard (Mar 30, 2011)

Just happened across this thread and so glad I did. I'm in my 35th year of nursing, graduated at 20 from a diploma program and got my BSN last year. I've worked NICU, pediatrics, pedi home care; now L&D and post partum. I love being a nurse but am saddened by the way that technology moves us further away from our patients. Too much caring for computers. I knit before going to nursing school but found that many nurses I have worked with are knitters. Maybe it's because we're tactile people?


----------



## jerseygal (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm so glad this topic was started. I have often wondered how many out there were RNs. I graduated from U. of Delaware in 1977 (any other Blue Hens???), went to work at a major NYC hospital in the NICU. Loved it, but burned out from shift rotation. Did Camp Nursing, VNA/Public Health, Extended Care Facility, & now School Nursing for the past 12 years. I'm in an elementary school of over 900 Pre-K thru 2nd graders. I get to do my knitting when I accompany the High School kids on overnight field trips to great places like Canada & Williamsburg!!


----------



## carol julian (Nov 21, 2011)

I graduated from nursing school in 1948--and I am still around. I had worked in OB and OR briefly, and then became a CRNA. and did that for 10 years, 4 of thos in the Air Force. Came to our present area to find that they were not using anesthetists, so I worked in Recovery roon for a very short time till aai n


----------



## carol julian (Nov 21, 2011)

I graduated from nursing school in 1948--and I am still around. I had worked in OB and OR briefly, and then became a CRNA. and did that for 10 years, 4 of those in the Air Force. Came to our present area to find that they were not using anesthetists, so I worked in Recovery room for a very short time till I moved to ER and loved it. Quit to have a baby, and till 1986 worked for a medical school and then taught in vocational education. I have been retired since then, but I have been knitting since I was 9 years old so I do lots of it yet.


----------



## happygirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi...I lived in Sunbury for a long time; then my family moved to Elysburg....I still have family in the Elysburg area, and other parts of PA....I live in MA now. Get back to PA about once or twice a year. PA will always be "home" to me. So-I know where "Norry" (? spelling) is...not sure they still call Northumberland that any more....they did in my younger days...take care!


----------



## Kaju (Jan 23, 2011)

another retired RN. My last 15 years were in geri/psych and with alzhiemer's . I loved it, their personalities always shone through. One item I knit for them is the braided ball (gevlochten) I found on ravelry. they found it facinating. Enjoy knitting toys and giving them away. Love the reactions. Kaju


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jerseygal lives where one of my sons and his family live! My granddaughters went to grade school at Sayen elementary. They are in college now, one a senior at Eastern University. One year I was visiting on Halloween and I got to go to the costume parade at Sayen school. The family lives very near hundreds of shops so when Younger Granddaughter wanted to emulate Grandma and learn to knit, it was very easy to get the perfect yarn and needles.


----------



## jerseygal (Jul 20, 2011)

jjane139 said:


> Jerseygal lives where one of my sons and his family live! My granddaughters went to grade school at Sayen elementary. They are in college now, one a senior at Eastern University. One year I was visiting on Halloween and I got to go to the costume parade at Sayen school. The family lives very near hundreds of shops so when Younger Granddaughter wanted to emulate Grandma and learn to knit, it was very easy to get the perfect yarn and needles.


How about that!! Yes, we are blessed with many stores in our area where we can purchase knitting supplies. Sayen Elementary is only about 2 miles from my house. Nice to meet you.


----------



## jerseygal (Jul 20, 2011)

I forgot to mention, I substituted at Sayen when I was doing substitute school nursing years ago. It is a great school.


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

The knitting granddaughter wanted to knit small bags like tote bags for the guests she had invited to her birthday party. She's artistic and good with art, singing, painting, a lot of things. She caught the knitting fever right away. Her sister would rather read or converse. The teachers of both girls loved them because they always came to school fed and rested, which not all children did. They enjoyed school and did and do do well in their studies.


----------



## Jillobeach (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm a retired(one year ago) Registered Nurse - Neonatal Intensive Care/Certified Lactation Consultant for the last 27 years prior to retirement.


----------



## jerseygal (Jul 20, 2011)

I loved the NICU. I really miss working with the little ones. You did for a very long time!! Lots of changes over the years since I was there in the late '70's. Enjoy retirement.


----------



## G'ma Ruth (Oct 28, 2011)

I am a retired jail RN...spent 27 years in a max-security men's jail. Had a ton of fun & really enjoyed it.


----------



## jerseygal (Jul 20, 2011)

G'ma Ruth said:


> I am a retired jail RN...spent 27 years in a max-security men's jail. Had a ton of fun & really enjoyed it.


Wow!! I bet you could tell some stories!!!!


----------



## LenaS (Jan 1, 2012)

I am a semi-retired Nurse, still substitute in School Nursing, from which I officially retired from 10 years ago. I earn my play money to go someplace warm in the winters. I also sell my crafts to add to the fun times. I mainly use garage sale and yarn that I have been given to create something. Sometimes one needs to be creative with the things I have in my many bins of yarn and fabric. It is challenging, and good for the brain.


----------



## hbouchard (Mar 30, 2011)

hlynnknits said:


> Well, I am an LPN trying to transition to RN. I have been at it for so long! Some days I wonder why the heck I am doing it. I'm 53 and have so much on my plate. I work nights at a rural hospital, 12-16 hour shifts plus my knitting and my husband is a minister so I have many other resposibilities. My brain is mush so much of the time but just interested what you think...is it worth it to me at this point in my life? I wish I had more encouragement one way or the other. I have done med/surg for many years, Post partum (my favorite) , ER...everything.


Your sense of accomplishment, all that you will have learned will be worth it to you in the end. RN positions are not as plentiful now, at least in our area, as they once were due to economics. But I truly believe that will turn around again. You will then have more flexibility to choose what you want to do. Hang in there and let us know when you graduate. We'll have a KP graduation party!


----------



## LenaS (Jan 1, 2012)

Keep up the good work. I am sure it is frustrating at times, it will be worth it in the end. Nursing is a gift, not everyone can do it.


----------



## LenaS (Jan 1, 2012)

I am a semi-retired School Nurse and a American Red Cross disaster health services volunteer. I knit whatever and whenever. I usually use what I have on hand and do alot of mittens and hats. I get yarn from garage sales and thrift stores. It is fun to use whatever I happen to have. Then I give away, sell at the local farmer's Market or do bazaars. I am never without my knitting. I graduated from Nurses Training as a RN 53 years ago and still enjoy the envolvement with people and helping whereever and whomever.


----------

